# Is the Sony Pearl any good?



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with Sony VPL-VW50 "Pearl" LCD Projector ? I may be able to get one local for really cheap from a buddy upgrading to the new JVC 4K projector.


----------



## dsm1212 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've got one and its fantastic. Very bright. Image enhancement really works on this unit. I never see any ghosting on 3d.

There is a defect with the initial units that the 3d emitter makes a high pitched noise when it turns on. Not everyone hears it. They have provided external emitters that plug right in and disable the internal emitter to anyone that calls. Works fine with this and frankly the external emitter seems stronger.

Steve


----------



## dsm1212 (Nov 23, 2012)

dsm1212 said:


> I've got one and its fantastic. Very bright. Image enhancement really works on this unit. I never see any ghosting on 3d.
> 
> There is a defect with the initial units that the 3d emitter makes a high pitched noise when it turns on. Not everyone hears it. They have provided external emitters that plug right in and disable the internal emitter to anyone that calls. Works fine with this and frankly the external emitter seems stronger.
> 
> Steve


Doh, you said vw, not hw! Never mind


----------

